# Stabilised Wood Mods



## Rob Fisher (16/11/16)

With the proliferation of stabilised wood mods these days I thought it would be appropriate to open a thread dedicated to these beauties! We can discuss how beautiful they are and how to look after the wood and how it's made and everything to do with the beauty of wood!

I'm going to start off with some pics of my very first stabilised wood mods... and that's my custom made blue stabilsed woodvil made as a special favour from Rob when I sent him the beautiful block of wood I managed to get from a mate on ECF! And in the same pic is the famous Salmon Coloured Woodvil!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/16)

Next up is my Lil Pinch that cost an arm and a leg and I was on a 18 month waiting list for. The tip was made by @hands from an off cut of the original block the mod was made from. While the voltage drop is almost nothing I never really liked the fire button system.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/16)

Sticking with the mechanicals next up is my Shamus... I sent a block of stabilsed wood to @Justin Pattrick from Paddy Vapes and he made me a Shamus for each of us from the same block!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Michaelsa (16/11/16)

Gosh, there is something, near on a mix between Sci-fi and earthy about the mix of resin and wood. It is just such a perfect and harmonious bond between the natural and synthetic.
Resulting in absolute beauties like this.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/16)

Still with mechanicals are two of my modified REO's done by @Genosmate. The one on the left is Dice and the one on the right is a Twin and the other twin is in Knysna!  Both have stabilsed wood inlays!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (16/11/16)

This block from that gentleman @Rob Fisher 






was transformed into this stunner by that handy gentleman @Genosmate

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (16/11/16)

Not stabilised, but wood nonetheless.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Genosmate (16/11/16)

@Rob Fisher and @Andre.Whats en vogue these days is bigger mods,check this non stabilised "Club Mod".

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/16)

Time to move into the regulated Stab Woods!

First up was my first Asmodus Kodama... Dual 18650 150 watt!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/16)

One thing with stabilised wood is that you do need to look after the wood... and these are two wax's I imported from the USA to do that very job.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (16/11/16)

Such beauties @Rob Fisher , @Andre and @Genosmate 
This thread is gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/16)

Next to join the family of regulated stab woods is my current favourite of all my mods and that's the Athena Prime DNA75 26650! I just love this!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Paulie (16/11/16)

Love this thread Rob! Ill start adding my collection tonight also!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/16)

Paulie said:


> Love this thread Rob! Ill start adding my collection tonight also!



Yes we need to see those M17's Baby!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/16)

Next to join the family was a second Kodama... I just can't resist blue stab woods!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/16)

And finally the last addition to the family... and that's the baby Stab Wood from Asmodus! Single 18650... so cute!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Junior (16/11/16)

This is like pimp my ride for vaping...
PIMP MY VAPE!!! Beautiful stuff, I won't vape it, I'll frame it hahaha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (16/11/16)

These are some lovely mods guys, serious case of jealousy

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## johan (17/11/16)

As unstable as me - this is WOOD! (courtesy of @Genosmate) - in daily use since mid 2015 without a hick-up and still sports a voltage drop just shy of 180mV.


*0.181*V

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Paulie (17/11/16)

Here my collection of stab wood mods 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (17/11/16)

Awesome collection @Paulie !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/11/16)

johan said:


> As unstable as me - this is WOOD! (courtesy of @Genosmate) - in daily use since mid 2015 without a hick-up and still sports a voltage drop just shy of 180mV.
> 
> View attachment 75557
> *0.181*V



Looks stunning @johan - i forgot about that one!
Glad to see its in operation and going well - and next to a drink of sorts 
180mV is super!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/11/16)

This is my only wooden mod - JB Mod

Its a very special mod to me because it was made by @Genosmate 
And I had the pleasure of meeting @Genosmate for the first time a few weeks ago at the Cape Town Vape Meet. We had some great chats and enjoyed a couple of good meals.




It has a RM2 and a dedicated Hands drip tip
I love how light it is and how awesome the fire button feels.
Works like a charm

Doesn't get rigorous use but the odd toot here and there. It doesn't travel. Stays perched near my desk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## kev mac (17/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> With the proliferation of stabilised wood mods these days I thought it would be appropriate to open a thread dedicated to these beauties! We can discuss how beautiful they are and how to look after the wood and how it's made and everything to do with the beauty of wood!
> 
> I'm going to start off with some pics of my very first stabilised wood mods... and that's my custom made blue stabilsed woodvil made as a special favour from Rob when I sent him the beautiful block of wood I managed to get from a mate on ECF! And in the same pic is the famous Salmon Coloured Woodvil!
> 
> ...


Beautiful mods!Great idea for a thread.


----------



## kev mac (17/11/16)

Andre said:


> This block from that gentleman @Rob Fisher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another beautiful piece,the mods shown on this thread are amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (17/11/16)

johan said:


> As unstable as me - this is WOOD! (courtesy of @Genosmate) - in daily use since mid 2015 without a hick-up and still sports a voltage drop just shy of 180mV.
> 
> View attachment 75557
> *0.181*V


Nice! And that glass of ale's looking good also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (17/11/16)

My DIY stabilized Pau-Marfim wood mod.
#notanOppenheimer

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/16)

Paulie said:


> Here my collection of stab wood mods



M17 FOMO!


----------



## VapeSnow (17/11/16)

I need this!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (18/11/16)

VapeSnow said:


> I need this!!


Damn

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/16)

Athena Pride 75 #2 joins the family!  The Athena Pride is my most favourite of my regulated mods...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate (18/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Athena Pride 75 #2 joins the family!  The Athena Pride is my most favourite of my regulated mods...
> View attachment 75598
> View attachment 75599
> View attachment 75600
> View attachment 75601


Very nice Mr Foosher ! Luckily Maple is sustainable and the woods aren't exotic or I would be concerned for the rainforests at the rate you are going

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/11/16)

My Axis M17 and Kayfun V5

Pure Bliss.Vaping at it's Best.

Running temp control with a NI200 build to maximize battery life and being able to control my vape like I want to.

Can run this at 30W and reach my required temperatures for any given juice.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## daniel craig (18/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Athena Pride 75 #2 joins the family!  The Athena Pride is my most favourite of my regulated mods...
> View attachment 75598
> View attachment 75599
> View attachment 75600
> View attachment 75601


Do these mods topple over easily like in Mike Vapes review video ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/16)

daniel craig said:


> Do these mods topple over easily like in Mike Vapes review video ?



Yes they do... but they are still my most *favourite *of all my mods! The Athena twins go everywhere with me! 

I don't get why he didn't like them... they are the bosoms! I have some really fine mods and these are the tops!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (19/11/16)

@RobFisher Your collection of stabilized wood mods are nothing short of magnificent. Awesome pics. I hope they bring you many years of pleasure as they wear in and the wood matures with use.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/11/16)

Waine said:


> @RobFisher Your collection of stabilized wood mods are nothing short of magnificent. Awesome pics. I hope they bring you many years of pleasure as they wear in and the wood matures with use.



Thanks @Waine! I do have some real beauties and the build quality these days is outstanding... The Athena Pride's are my favourite for some reason... don't know if it's the stunning looks, build quality, comfort in the hand, it's ability to handle any size tank or the DNA chip!


----------



## kev mac (19/11/16)

VapeSnow said:


> I need this!!


Love Hexohms!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (19/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Waine! I do have some real beauties and the build quality these days is outstanding... The Athena Pride's are my favourite for some reason... don't know if it's the stunning looks, build quality, comfort in the hand, it's ability to handle any size tank or the DNA chip!


Why not all of the above?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (19/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes they do... but they are still my most *favourite *of all my mods! The Athena twins go everywhere with me!
> 
> I don't get why he didn't like them... they are the bosoms! I have some really fine mods and these are the tops!


Rob,those are sharp enough to tolerate a bit of wobble IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

